# trying to identify what this creature might be...



## boosted (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok, I have 2 planted tanks. A 20 gal and a 36 gal.
Some time ago the larger got infested with nuisance snails. Small white pin head sized rabbit speed breeding things. Anyway, I got a Puffer poof no more snail problems.
Not long after I set up the smaller tank, I actually bought snails small rams horn type (dime sized) off of ebay. They were fine and did not really reproduce much.

Not long ago, (2-3 weeks) I isolated the puffer in a gold fish tank, and redeposited the snails into the larger tank to do some needed cleaning. I then put the puffer into the smaller basically snail free tank. Over the past week or so I have noticed some worm looking things approx 1/2" long swimming in the smaller tank. They are red in color, and very, very thin.
These are the things I am attempting to identify.

A search of freshwater snail larvae lead me to a form of worm that is infectious, and not that friendly (health wise). I am trying to see if this is something I need to be concerned about or not.

Here is a shot of my larger tank by the way.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

the fish will eat them,,, but it caused by over feeding the fish..... reduce you feeding amounts and they will go away.


----------



## Stellaluna (Jan 20, 2009)

I'd bet this is red planaria (white is more common, IME), which can proliferate when a lot of debris builds up in a tank. Fish "should" eat them, but I'd consider a good vac'ing of the gravel and possibly raising the temperature of the tank significantly - but this depends on how comfortable and experienced you are - it is a drastic measure.

I'd skip feeding for 3-5 days (the fish will be fine) and google planaria for more tips. I have had this happen many times over the years. It is best to deal with it handily since they can cause irritation in the gills of fish, but for the most part they are harmless. Many fish will eat them. I am surprised the puffer is not eating them.


----------



## boosted (Jan 27, 2009)

Stellaluna said:


> I'd bet this is red planaria (white is more common, IME), which can proliferate when a lot of debris builds up in a tank. Fish "should" eat them, but I'd consider a good vac'ing of the gravel and possibly raising the temperature of the tank significantly - but this depends on how comfortable and experienced you are - it is a drastic measure.
> 
> I'd skip feeding for 3-5 days (the fish will be fine) and google planaria for more tips. I have had this happen many times over the years. It is best to deal with it handily since they can cause irritation in the gills of fish, but for the most part they are harmless. Many fish will eat them. I am surprised the puffer is not eating them.


The puffer is actually alone in the tank that has them.
Well the night I posted this I saw 2-3 of them.
The next morning they were gone. So I will say he probably did.
A person at a pet store told me that if I have the puffer in a single tank with gravel to kinda over feed the tank. He just did not tell me about these things showing up and it caught me off guard.
From what I know of puffers they rarely eat something that is inanimate.


----------



## Stellaluna (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't think there is ever a reason to overfeed. Waste buildup is no good for the fish or the tank, IMO. T

hey definitely like moving objects, so I have usually had to keep a supply of blackworms in the fridge (hubby adores this...) or keep adult brine shrimp. Snails are good, too. Sometimes you can train them to take cut up bits of human-grade shrimp or clams.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

You can get them to eat thawed frozen blood, I use a feed strainer that only lets a few out at a time and put it in a currentos they wiggle because of it. generally they do like live food.


----------



## boosted (Jan 27, 2009)

well I rearranged and updated the tank little. Here's a pic.
what do ya think. Two of these amazon swords are getting HUGE.








Or as the wife discovered the camera actually has an 'Aquarium Mode'








Which seems to make a difference don'tcha think?


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Looking good


----------

